# Added kieselsol/chitosan in wrong order to kit



## croakersoaker (Nov 23, 2012)

TodAy was the clearing stage on my cellar craft red mountain cab kit and I accidentally added the chitosan first is it going to be ok? Do I need to do anything to it. Help is appreciated thanks


----------



## rjb222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right now relax your kit is going to be fine. I would ask for another set from cellar craft or go buy a set from your local hbs when you have them rack and then add them in the right order. Not a biggie I have seen this more than once.


----------



## croakersoaker (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks I have super-kleer it's the same right.? Is there an amount of time I should wait or can I do it right away?


----------



## rjb222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super clear is the chitosan part of the kiesol chitosan combination. so all you need is the kiesol. I would allow things to settle for a few days so when you rack all the other is left on the bottom.Some kit manufactuers use only the chiosan part and leave the sediment to be mixed back in so there is the weight of these to aid in the drop out Others rack away from the heavy material and use the two electronic charges in the kiesol and chetosan to attract and then take down to clear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> Super clear is the chitosan part of the kiesol chitosan combination. so all you need is the kiesol. I would allow things to settle for a few days so when you rack all the other is left on the bottom.


 Super Kleer is a two part fining agent including both parts, I think.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=6383


----------



## rjb222 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are correct Dan if it is lq super clear_ i have never seen the stuff before._


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2012)

Super Kleer is the liquid 2 part clarifier- same thing.


----------



## ann8 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just did this on my CC Sterling Tempranillo - oops!!!!! added the chitosan about 12 hours before the kieselsol. how did this turn out? I'll probably rack and add superkleer (in the right order this time!) - how long should I wait before doing that? I was about to top up with some commercial wine - should I wait on that too? thanks!


----------



## croakersoaker (Feb 27, 2013)

It turned out fine I think I just waited a few days racked the did the superkleer again in the right order it tastes good to me it's bottle aging niw


----------

